# Medicare patients paying up front?



## l1ttle_0ne (Jan 30, 2014)

Does anyone know if you can collect money up front from patients who have a Medicare replacement plan. Such as Humana, AARP Medicare complete?? I know you can't for Medicare patients, and I would assume that it would be the same for the Medicare replacement plans. Our office has started collecting for procedures up front, and I've seen a few come across. Any help you can give would be much apprecited


----------



## Herbie Lorona (Jan 31, 2014)

I think we would need more information. What exactly do you mean you cant for Medicare? Are you talking about collecting what they will owe for that procedure or collecting in case the insurance doesn't cover that procedure?


----------



## l1ttle_0ne (Jan 31, 2014)

Herbie Lorona said:


> I think we would need more information. What exactly do you mean you cant for Medicare? Are you talking about collecting what they will owe for that procedure or collecting in case the insurance doesn't cover that procedure?



I'm talking about collecting the amount they will owe for the procedure (coinsurance/deductilbe). We collect the estimated balances before procedures for most all insurances. They've started collecting for Medicare replacement plans. And I was under the impression that you couldn't do that.


----------



## Herbie Lorona (Jan 31, 2014)

If it is going to be applied to pt responsibility and you have an estimated amount there shouldn't be a problem with collecting. We collect from Medicare pt if they don't have a secondary or there secondary doesn't pick up the balance Medicare leaves them.


----------



## Sheri1997 (Feb 24, 2014)

Can someone clarify that I can collect ..up front.. the patients 20% co insurance for a Medicare?  I have been trying to find a regulation or something on CMS site regarding pre-collection of co-insurance.  The person l1ttle One, thinks we cannot, but.. I would like to see the regulation if anyone knows which one.  I have tried the Provider Reimbursement Manual but cannot locate anything specifically.  Thank you.


----------



## Sheri1997 (Feb 24, 2014)

Just found the answer to my question in another thread. Answered by Lorraine M. Papazin-Boyce.

Thank you.


----------



## Bethy4444 (Apr 2, 2014)

Can you please link to that thread? This is an issue with a client of ours. Thanks.


----------

